# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  عفوا مصر ليست فرعونية، بل هي عربية يمنية

## باحث لغوي

درج كثير من الباحثين - منذ طه حسين وما قبله - على ترديد مغالطة تاريخية، تزعم أن أكبر بلد عربي - وهو مصر - هو من أصول غير سامية، وأنهم فراعنة الأصل. وتبعا لهذا الخطل، فكان طبيعيا أن ينكروا أن اللغة المصرية القديمة (الهيروغليفية و السينائية) وهما في الواقع لهجتان من السامية الأم (التي بقيت في اليمن) ولا تختلف عن الآرامية، والأكدية، وتتفوق بمراحل على العبرية.
على أن هذا الرأي مضطرب عندهم، وغير متفق عليه
وينظر في تفصيل ذلك كتاب (الكتابة السامية) لـ د. رمزي البعلبكي
وإذا كنا نحترم الأسماء الكبيرة، فإن المنهج العلمي يوجب علينا أن نحترم التخصص
ودعك الآن من لويس عوض وسلامة موسى، فإنهما خرجا من عباءة طه حسين
فقد يكون د. طه حسين أستاذا كبيرا في الأدب والنقد، ولكن كتابه (الشعر الجاهلي) اثبت أن معلوماته في التاريخ قليلة
وإلا، فكيف يقول شاد في التاريخ - بعيدا عن المنطق الديني الآن - إن إبراهيم وإسماعيل شخصيات أسطورية؟!
ومثله د. إبراهيم أنيس أستاذ كبير في اللغة بجميع فروعها، إلا أنه كان قليل المعرفة باللغات السامية؛ ولذلك أنكر أصالة الإعراب في القرآن الكريم - فضلا عما دونه من نصوص - وقد رد عليه أستاذنا د. إبراهيم عوض ببحث مطول هنا
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/t19542.html
وهذان العملاقان فعلا مثال حي لقاعدة " من تكلم في غير فنه أتى بالعجائب"
ونعود الآن إلى مصر، التي شربت من نيلها الذي ينبع من الجنة كما قال الصادق المصدوق
من المقرر في علم (الأنثربولوجي: علم الإنسان) أن اليمن هي موطن اللغة السامية الأم، وعلى الأقل نوح عليه السلام يمني؛ لأننا لا نستطيع أن نذهب أبعد دون دليل 
* منذ سنوات اكتشفت في اليمن مومياوات قرر المتخصصون فيها من المستشرقين أنها تعود إلى ثلاثمئة ألف سنة
ثم لما ترجم هذا التقرير عن الألمانية إلى الإنجليزية وجدنا هذا العدد قد نقص صفرا كاملا، ليصبح ثلاثين ألفا، واعتذر المترجم عن الخطأ المطبعي، مع أنه كان بالحروف لا الأرقام. على كل حال ثلاثون ثلاثون نعمة
وثمة فيديو موجود على الشبكة عنوانه (مومياوات سبأ) وقد بثته قناة (أبوظبي الوثائقية)
وهذا يؤكد أن السلالة اليمنية هي أقدم السلالات البشرية، منذ طوفان نوح عليه السلام على الأقل
فقط - وله شواهد أثرية - يرقى إلى الألف الثالث قبل الميلاد
* لقد شهدت مصر أقدم الهجرات السامية منذ الألف الثالث قبل الميلاد، فتاريخها يقترب من تاريخ الهجرات إلى العراق حيث نشأت الدولة الأكدية (بابل وآشور) وثمة نقوش تؤكد وجود مراسلات بين فراعنة مصر، وملوك اليمن، ووجود علاقات تجارية؛ فقد كانت مصر تستورد من اليمن بعض مواد تستخدمها في التحنيط أهمها (المر).
* من المقرر في التاريخ أن الهكسوس - الذين احتلوا مصر قرونا من الزمان - هم قبائل يمنية من دولة (معين) التي عاصمتها (الجوف) وهذا رأي المستشرقين منهم فريتز هومل، واليساندرا أفانزيني
ومن هنا على أقل تقدير بدأت السلالة اليمنية في مصر. أما ملوك مصر (الفراعنة) - سوى اليمن - فنعم كانوا غير ساميين، بل كانوا محتلين غاصبين، كما حكم بريمر الأمريكي العراق. وهذا الملك وأسرته الحاكمة فقط هم غير اليمنيين في مصر. وهم المقصودون بقوله تعالى (آل فرعون) أما سائر الشعب المصري فتعود أصوله إلى تلك القبائل اليمنية الهكسوسية.
ونعرف من ديموجرافية مصر أن صعيد مصر - وأصولهم من اليمن كما هو معروف - هم 70% من الشعب المصري.
وأن النصارى - وليسوا السكان الأصليين كما يزعمون - بل هم الغزاة المحتلون، الذين طردوا اليمنيين من مصر، بعد أن تركوا فيها سلالة ضخمة، كما تركوا في المغرب العربي بدوله الخمس، بل قبرص ومالطا وصقلية إبان الفتوح الإسلامية الأموية. هؤلاء لا تتجاوز نسبتهم 10% والنسبة الباقية هي للمصريين من اصول إفريقية غير سامية، من حدود النوبة والسودان وماوراءهما.
كل ما سبق هو دلائل تاريخية، أما الدلائل اللغوية بين اللغة المصرية القديمة والعربية فأكثر من أن تعد.
ولذلك سهل على عمرو بن العاص أن يدخل أهل مصر في الإسلام؛ لأن لغتهم كانت قريبة من العربية، تماما كذلك الحميري الذي سأل رسول الله : هل من امبر امصيام فمسفر؟ ففهم رسول الله مقصوده.
وعلى العكس من ذلك، كان الحوار بين موسى عليه السلام، وفرعون يحتاج إلى مترجم؛ لأن لغة فرعون كانت غير سامية
أفبعد هذا كله يقال إن مصر فرعونية؟ وإن الأقباط هم السكان الأصليون؟ وإن المسلمين غزوها؟
إن الأقباط كانوا وما زالوا أقلية، وأما يمنيو مصر فهم السكان الأصليون
وبناء على ما سبق، فإن مصر عربية يمنية
ولولا تلك الأصول اليمنية، ما كان لها من العروبة نصيب.
فكل من ليس أصله من اليمن، فليس من العرب بسبيل
هذا طبعا من حيث السلالة، وإلا فكل من تكلم العربية فهو عربي

مثال خيالي
لا يزيد عدد اليهود في اليمن على ثلاثمئة، ومع ذلك تصر التقارير الدولية على أنهم 1.% من الشعب اليمني
وهكذا الموضوعية والمنهجية وإلا فلا
فلو تخيلنا أنهم تكاثروا - لا كثرهم الله - حتى بلغ عددهم ملايين، ثم وصلوا إلى الحكم وأصبح رئيس الجمهورية يهوديا
فربما أتى طه حسين آخر في المستقبل؛ ليقول إن الشعب اليمني عبراني يهودي، والدليل أن حكامه كانوا من اليهود
هذا هو تماما وضع مصر العربية اليمنية في التاريخ
بحبك يا مصر

----------


## أسـامة

وهل يشك عاقل.. أن فرعون مصر كان يحمل باسبورا غير يمني -حاشاه-.
وأما التوهم أن مصر فرعونية.. فلم يسبق لهذا القول أحد قبل طه حسين! وأما فرعون مصر الذي نادى في قومه "يا قوم أليس لي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وهذه الأنهار تجري من تحتي"، فإن هذا ليس دليلا. ولا حتى يمكن الاستشهاد بذلك بأي استتشهاد كتسمية الدولة الأموية نسبة للأمويين، ولا العباسية نسبة للعباسيين.. ولا حتى السعودية لآل سعود!
وأما مصر فهي عربية يمينية.. 
ومن المقرر في علم الانثربولوجي أن النسبة التي أخذتها اللغة ترجع إلى سام بن نوح.. نسبة غير دقيقة وغير منضبطة عند جمهور المتوهمين.. لذا يجب أن نقول "اللغات النوحية".

للفائدة:
مجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة:
((القبط) كلمة يونانية الأَصْل بِمَعْنى سكان مصر ويقصد بهم الْيَوْم المسيحيون من المصريين (ج) أقباط). المعجم الوسيط.

----------


## باحث لغوي

قد خلطت الجد بالهزل
فلا يعرف هذا من ذاك
للفائدة:
اللغة اليونانية - مع اللاتينية - متطورة عن الفينيقية، وهي إحدى اللغات السامية
وينظر مقدمة كتاب (تقويم الفكر النحوي) د. علي أبوالمكارم

----------


## باحث لغوي

وبالمناسبةفرعون ليس اسما، لكنه لقب ملوك مصر ككسرى للفرس ، وقيصر للروم، ونجاشي للحبشةأما فرعون موسى فاسمه (رعمسيس) الذي ينطق تخففا رمسيس، وينسب إليه الميدان المعروف.

----------


## أسـامة

الحقيقة.. هذا الباحث النحرير قد أذهلني بعلمه وتحريره.
فقد تعلمت منه أن موسى رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قد إتخذ مترجمًا كي يفهم كلام من نشأ في بيته.
وأن السلالة اليمنية هي أقدم السلالات البشرية، وبذلك حصر نجاة قوم نوح في اليمنين دون غيرهم. فإن كان.. فالسامي وغير السامي من اليمن.
وبالتالي فإن فنلاندا يمنية كما أن فينزويلا يمنية.

----------


## السليماني

أراد داعية التغريب والإلحاد طه حسين بقوله بفرعونية مصر بأن يفصل مصر عن المسلمين 

ويلحقها بالفراعنة المشركين 

ولذلك نشط النصارى في إحياء الآثار الوثنية 

لإحياء العنصرية الجاهلية الوثنية ونشر الشرك في بلاد المسلمين ...

----------


## أسـامة

> أراد داعية التغريب والإلحاد طه حسين بقوله بفرعونية مصر بأن يفصل مصر عن المسلمين


بل وهناك ما هو أسوء من هذا القول. يقول بعضهم بأن هناك جاهلية في الجزيرة العربية قبل البعثة. يريدون أن يفصلوا أهل الجزيرة العربية عن المسلمين.
انظر لهذه التراهات!



> ويلحقها بالفراعنة المشركين


معلومة مهمة جدًا، نضيفها إلى معلومات كاتب الموضوع.
لا عليك بامرأة فرعون. ولا عليك بالرجل المؤمن  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مُؤْمِنٌ مِنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ يَكْتُمُ إِيمَانَهُ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:

----------


## السليماني

في كتابه (مستقبل الثقافة في مصر) فقد دعا طه حسين إلى ثلاثة أمور: 

 1-الدعوة إلى الوطنية وشؤون الحكم على أساس مدني لا دخل  فيه للدين،

 2-الدعوة إلى حمل مصر على الحضارة الغربية وطبعها بها وقطع ما يربطها  بقديمها وبإسلامها.

 أو بعبارة أصرح: دفع مصر إلى طريق ينتهي بها إلى أن تصبح  حكومتها لا دينية. 



   3-الدعوة إلى إخضاع اللغة العربية لسنة التطور ودفعها إلى طريق ينتهي  باللغة الفصحى التي نزل بها القرآن الكريم إلى أن تصبح لغة دينية فحسب  كالسريانية والقبطية واللاتينية واليونانية" (طه حسين في ميزان العلماء ، ص  146)  
ومن أقواله الشنيعة في هذا الكتاب:

 دعوته إلى "أن نسير سيرة الأوروبيين  ونسلك طريقهم، لنكون لهم أنداداً، ولنكون لهم شركاء في الحضارة، خيرها  وشرها، حلوها ومرها، وما يحب منها وما يُكره، وما يُحمد منها وما يُعاب"  (مستقبل الثقافة في مصر، ص 41). 

ومثل هذا الإنسان !! لايقصد بالفرعونية مؤمن آل فرعون بل يقصد فرعون الكافر المشرك 

وهناك دعوات لإحياء الآثار في دول الخليج بقصد السياحة وإحياء الأماكن التاريخية 

ومنها الآثار الوثنية لصرف المسلمين عن دينهم إلى الشرك والقبورية 

---------

ولست أجيد خلط الجد بالهزل فعذراً

----------


## أسـامة

> ولست أجيد خلط الجد بالهزل فعذراً


بل أحسنت في خلط الجد بالهزل أيما إحسان حين وضعت النكرة طه حسين في هذا المقام.

----------


## باحث لغوي

> الحقيقة.. هذا الباحث النحرير قد أذهلني بعلمه وتحريره.
> فقد تعلمت منه أن موسى رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قد إتخذ مترجمًا كي يفهم كلام من نشأ في بيته.
> وأن السلالة اليمنية هي أقدم السلالات البشرية، وبذلك حصر نجاة قوم نوح في اليمنين دون غيرهم. فإن كان.. فالسامي وغير السامي من اليمن.
> وبالتالي فإن فنلاندا يمنية كما أن فينزويلا يمنية.


ما عهدتك تستخدم هذا الأسلوب في الرد، ويبدو أنك مصري فلذلك غضبت
ما هكذا تورد الإبل يا أستاذ
ومع ذلك،
قولك نشأ في بيته ودليله قوله تعالى {قَالَ أَلَمْ نُرَبِّكَ فِينَا وَلِيداً وَلَبِثْتَ فِينَا مِنْ عُمُرِكَ سِنِينَ }الشعراء18
أظنك لم تنتبه أن فرعون الذي ربى موسى عليه السلام ليس هو فرعون الذي بعثه الله إليه بعد أن بلغ الأربعين
ونسيت أنه عليه السلام هرب سنوات اغترب فيها 
ثم هل كانت لغة بني إسرائيل - الذين موسى منهم - ولغة فرعون واحدة؟
وهل كان قوم نوح سلالات مختلفة أم سلالة واحدة هي اليمنية؟
ثم هل تعرف بشرا قبل ثلاثمئة ألف سنة، أو ثلاثين ألفا كما يقول علماء المومياوات؟
أين كانت مصر وتايلاند وفنزويلا في ذلك الوقت؟
وإذا كان نوح يمنيا - ولا شك في ذلك - فمعنى ذلك أن أبناءه كذلك
وأما غير أبنائه فهم بنو آدم، فمن قال إن غير الساميين أصلهم من اليمن؟
ومع ذلك،
فالسلالة السامية - وهذه مسلمة - أقدم سلالة بشرية.
والقول بأن غير الساميين هم ذوو أصول سامية ليس خطأ
ويشبه القول بأنك أنت وبوش وأوباما والخميني وكونفوشيوس وزين العابدين من أصل واحد، وهو آدم عليه السلام
فهل تنكر هذا؟
ومثله القول بأن العربية هي أصل اللغات البشرية جميعا

----------


## أسـامة

الآن آن لِمُورد الإبل أن يمد قدميه.
فجزاك الله خيرًا.

----------


## أم معاذة

> أظنك لم تنتبه أن فرعون الذي ربى موسى عليه السلام ليس هو فرعون الذي بعثه الله إليه بعد أن بلغ الأربعين


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ما دليل هذا الكلام ؟

----------


## باحث لغوي

لا أملك إلا أن أسجل أسفي للأسلوب الذي يتخذه الأخ أسامة
ولم أعهده هكذا
بل عهدته مناقشا جادا، لا ساخرا نابزا
وليته يحدد ما ينكره بالضبط؛ حتى نتناقش
وليته يطرح سؤالا واضحا أو إشكالا بارزا
أما هذا الأسلوب، فلا يدل إلا على التعالي، كأن الموضوع لا يستحق
وهبه كذلك، فعليه أن يبين مواضع الخلل بأسلوب علمي منطقي
ولست أدري موقفه ابتداء من نظرية اللغات السامية، فمبلغ علمي أن بعضهم ينفيها وينكرها
وإذا كان يسلم بها، فليسأل من شاء من أساتذة الساميات عن الموطن الأصلي للساميين
فلن يجد سوى اليمن، وهذا مقرر ومتفق عليه بالأدلة الدامغة، وآخرها المومياوات اليمنية، التي قرر المتخصصون في تاريخها أنها تعود إلى ثلاثين ألف سنة أو - كما نشروا من قبل - ثلاثمئة ألف سنة، وكل ماسبق دليل قاطع أن اليمن هو البلد العربي الوحيد الذي لم يشهد هجرات منه، وإنما كانت الهجرات السامية دائما إليه. 
الآن أضيف معلومة أخرى، وهي أن
مارية أم المؤمنين - رضي الله عنها - أهداها المقوقس لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
فكيف كانت تلك القبطية تتفاهم مع قريش؟
علما بأن دخولها على رسول الله هو أول عهدها بالعرب، وليست كسلمان الفارسي أو صهيب الرومي نشآ فترة في قريش فتعلما لغتها
وليس فقط نوح عليه السلام هو اليمني، بل كذلك هود وصالح عليهما السلام، وهذا ثابت ومقرر ومؤكد
ومن الأبجديات التي يدرسها طالب العربية أو اي لغة سامية أخرى: أن النقوش الصفوية (نقوش عاد) والثمودية إنما هي متطورة شكلا ودلالة عن النقوش اليمنية السبئية الحميرية.

----------


## باحث لغوي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> ما دليل هذا الكلام ؟


لا يبعث نبي قبل الأربعين، ومن الدليل قوله تعالى  { حَتَّى إِذَا بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ وَبَلَغَ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً قَالَ رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحاً تَرْضَاهُ وَأَصْلِحْ لِي فِي ذُرِّيَّتِي إِنِّي تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَإِنِّي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ }الأحقاف15
 وأما يحيى عليه السلام، فهو حالة خاصة  {يَا يَحْيَى خُذِ الْكِتَابَ بِقُوَّةٍ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْحُكْمَ صَبِيّاً }مريم12
وفرعون ميلاد موسى عليه السلام لم يتم عشرين عاما في الحكم
وورثه فرعون آخر هو الذي غرق

----------


## أسـامة

وإن كنت لأشعر بالأسى والأسف حين أجد كلاما كهذا.
ولكن لا بأس بالتعليق عليه.

مبدئيا، الفرعونية المصرية هي فترة تاريخية في عهد مصر، علم عنها الازدهار العلمي في مجالات عديدة إلا أن الكفر والشرك  انتشرا في مصر في هذه الفترة، بل وقبلها.

والدليل على ذلك قول يوسف وهو ابن يعقوب بن إسحق بن إبراهيم -عليهم الصلاة والسلام جميعا-:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَا صَاحِبَيِ السِّجْنِ أَأَرْبَابٌ مُتَفَرِّقُونَ خَيْرٌ أَمِ اللَّهُ الْوَاحِدُ الْقَهَّارُ (39) مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِلَّا أَسْمَاءً سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنْتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمْ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 

وكانت تلك الفترة السابقة لحكم الفراعنة، وكان يطلق على الحاكم في هذه الفترة بـ"العزيز"، وأما الفترة التي تليها والمصاحبة لمبعث رسول الله موسى -عليه السلام- أثناء حكم الفراعنة.. فكان يطلق على الحاكم "فرعون".

وأما كلام الملاحدة والمستشرقين، لا يرجع أحدا إلى أصله، بل يستميتون في إثبات أصولكم الحيوانية!
فلا يتعجب من أحدهم أن يقصر النظر ويدعي أن بداية الأمر ترجع إلى الفراعنة، ومثل هذا القول إنما يدل على جهل بالوحي والعلم والمعرفة.
ولجهلهم بالوحي، فإنهم يعمدون إلى بعض العلوم الأخرى كالانثربولوجي كدلائل مادية والنظريات العقلية ثم المحاولة بين الجمع بين هذا وذاك.. وإن تعارض تاريخيا مع القرآن والسنة وكلام المؤرخين.

وأما الأصول المصرية القديمة، فهي ترجع لابني نوح -عليه السلام- سام وحام.
ولا شك في أن ابني نوح -عليه السلام- كانا على التوحيد. وانطلقا إلى تعمير الأرض فيما بعد الطوفان. فأصبح سام أبا للعرب وحام أبا للحبشة.. كما روى الإمام أحمد والترمذي.
ولوجود موارد المياه في منطقة وادي النيل، فسكنت ذريتهما تلك المنطقة. ومرت العصور عليهما، وفيما يظهر أن هناك نزاع نشأ فيما بعد بين أبناء سام "في الشمال" وأبناء حام "في الصعيد"، واستمر إلى أن تم توحيد القطرين في فترة متأخرة. سبقتها ارهاصات في محاولة توحيدهما ولكن باءت تلك المحاولات بالفشل.
ويطلق المؤرخون اسم "مينا" على ذلك الملك الذي وحد القطرين.

وقبل الحديث عن الاختلاف، قد أخبر الله -عز وجل-:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: كَانَ النَّاسُ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  وهذا هو الحال قبل الاختلاف، وأما حاليا فهو مثلما بدء، قال الله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إِنَّ هَذِهِ أُمَّتُكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَأَنَا رَبُّكُمْ فَاعْبُدُونِ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
فتلك الاختلافات قد رفعها الإسلام بمجرد الدخول فيه، وهذا ما يجب على المسلمين الاهتمام به فهما وعملا ومنهجا حيث أن هذا الموضوع له علاقة بالعقيدة من الولاء والبراء وغير ذلك.

اختلاف اللغات آيات من عند الله -عز وجل-، قال الله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ خَلْقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلَافُ أَلْسِنَتِكُمْ وَأَلْوَانِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِلْعَالِمِينَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
والاختلاف في بدايته لا يكون على نفس القدر الذي يظهر في الوقت المتأخر، فكلما بعد الزمان زاد الاختلاف.
فمجرد الاستدلال بقدرة الشعوب القديمة على فهم بعضها البعض -رغم وجود الاختلاف- ليس دليلا على أن البعض له أصل واحد، بل الجميع له أصل واحد.
واللغات واللهجات تابعة للشعوب.

وهناك بعض الكلام المذكور فيما قبل الطوفان، والذي يعنينا هو الكلام فيما بعد الطوفان.
رست السفينة على جبل الجودي في الجزيرة، وما من أحد على ظهر الأرض إلا من نجاه الله -عز وجل- مع نوح، من أبنائه ومن الذين آمنوا معه.
والمشهور أن عدد هؤلاء في حدود 80 من الرجال والنساء.
جميعهم على التوحيد والإيمان. ولسانهم لسان نوح، ودليل ذلك قول الله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلَّا بِلِسَانِ قَوْمِهِ لِيُبَيِّنَ لَهُمْ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: .
وبالتالي فإن الاختلاف الحادث قد ظهر في الفترة التي تليها، بعد الكثرة والانتشار والترحال.

واللغات التي تُنْسب إلى سام بن نوح، فإنها من أصل واحد، ولغة سام ترجع لأبيه، ولغة أبيه ترجع إلى آدم -عليه السلام-، ولغة آدم ترجع إلى ما علمه الله -عز وجل-.
والعلم باللغات إنما انتقل من آدم إلى بنيه، حيث أن جميع بني آدم يجري عليهم القانون العام:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَاللَّهُ أَخْرَجَكُمْ مِنْ بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ شَيْئًا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: .

والمشاهد في اللغات خلال الفترة القليلة السابقة، فإن الشخص الهولاندي العادي لا يمكنه قراءة الكتب المكتوبة اللغة الهولاندية من 300 سنة، وكذلك الإنجليزية.. وجل اللغات.
ولكن اللغة العربية فإن الله -عز وجل- قد حفظها بحفظه لأنها لغة القرآن.. فعلى الرغم من مرور أكثر من 1400 عام إلا أن العربي الذي يقرأ القرآن يفهمه فهما جيدا في الجملة.

ولا يصح القول بأن نوح وأبنائه من اليمن، وإن كانت النسبة ترجع إلى استقرار سفينة نوح، فالمشهور أن الجودي ناحية الموصل كما أخبر الإمام الطبري وابن الجوزي وابن الأثير وغيرهم، وليس ناحية اليمن.
ولا يتعارض هذا مع الأصول العربية، حيث أن العرب قد سكنت منطقة الجزيرة، والعرب البائدة قد سكنت مناطق شتى من الجزيرة، وانتقل منها من انتقل، وليس الأمر حكرا على اليمن.

وأما الادعاء بأن الفراعنة ليسوا من أهل مصر أصلا، وأنهم كانوا محتلين، فهذا ادعاء غير وجيه، قال الله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: فَاسْتَخَفَّ قَوْمَهُ فَأَطَاعُوهُ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: .

وأما زوبعة النصارى، فإنها زوبعة لا يعلو لها ضجيج، وإلا فمن فيما قبل النصرانية!

وهناك مغالطات أخرى، كالادعاء بأن موسى استخدم مترجما بينه وبين فرعون مصر، وهو الذي نشأ في بيت فرعون.
وعلى الادعاء بأنه كان فرعون هذا غير الأول، فهذه الأسر الفرعونية الحاكمة لا يعقل أن يكون الأخ أو الابن في العائلة على لغة غير لغة أخيه أو أبيه.
قال الله -عز وجل- مخبرا على لسان موسى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَاحْلُلْ عُقْدَةً مِنْ لِسَانِي (27) يَفْقَهُوا قَوْلِي :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
وكان يخشى القوم خوفا جبليا لعلة، إذ قال  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي قَتَلْتُ مِنْهُمْ نَفْسًا فَأَخَافُ أَنْ يَقْتُلُونِ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
فإن كان.. لكانت العلة قد زالت، وزال الحكم. ولكن الله تعالى قد قال:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: قَالَ سَنَشُدُّ عَضُدَكَ بِأَخِيكَ وَنَجْعَلُ لَكُمَا سُلْطَانًا فَلَا يَصِلُونَ إِلَيْكُمَا بِآيَاتِنَا أَنْتُمَا وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَكُمَا الْغَالِبُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 

أكتفي بهذا.
ولعل فيما سبق فائدة ترجى، وبيان بعض الخلل الذي في أصل المقال.
والله أعلم.
بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## مهندس مصري

*اللهم احفظ بلدنا مصر أمناً آمناً وسائر بلاد المُسلمين
*

----------


## باحث لغوي

أشكرك لك تجاوبك ونقدك



> ولا شك في أن ابني نوح -عليه السلام- كانا على التوحيد. وانطلقا إلى تعمير الأرض فيما بعد الطوفان. فأصبح سام أبا للعرب وحام أبا للحبشة.. كما روى الإمام أحمد والترمذي


هل الحديث صحيح؟



> ولا يصح القول بأن نوح وأبنائه من اليمن، وإن كانت النسبة ترجع إلى استقرار سفينة نوح، فالمشهور أن الجودي ناحية الموصل كما أخبر الإمام الطبري وابن الجوزي وابن الأثير وغيرهم، وليس ناحية اليمن


دعك من المتأخر، فهو ينقل عن المتقدم
وما أدرى الطبري؟ فما لم يكن دليله حديثا صحيحا، فكلامه موضع أخذ ورد، وهذا ليس بحثا إنسانيا
ولكنه يستند إلى أدلة جيولوجية، أثبتت أن التربة في اليمن أقدم منها في أي بلد عربي آخر
وأما قيل فقد قيل جبل الجودي في تركيا، وقيل في الأردن
وأما الأدلة التاريخية، فمنها أن سام بن نوح هو الذي بنى مدينة صنعاء عاصمة اليمن.
وأما الأدلة اللغوية - وهي الأقوى - فمنها أن الأصنام الثلاثة "يغوث - يعوق - نسر " جاءت على صيغة يمنية بحتة؛
فكل علم وزن الفعل المضارع أو الماضي (يزيد - يشكر - يثرب - يترب..) فإما يمني أو أصله من اليمن كـ (تنوخ) في سوريا. التي ينتسب إليها أبوالعلاء المعري.
وأسماء هذه الأصنام جميعا ورد ذكرها في النقوش اليمنية دون غيرها. باستثناء نسر (كوكب لعله المشتري)
الذي ورد في النقوش المسمارية الأكدية (بابل - آشور) العراقية.
ولما تزوج معاوية من ميسون بنت بحدل الكلبية اليمنية سمى ابنه يزيد.
لتعلم يا أستاذ أن الدليل اللغوي لا سبيل إلى دحضه إلا بمثله
وإلا فهو أقوى الأدلة، وهو مناط الخلاف في المذاهب العقيدية فضلا عن الفقهية
ولم تعلق على أصل الصعيد، أليسوا من اليمن؟ وهم غالبية الشعب المصري حتى اليوم؟



> وهناك مغالطات أخرى، كالادعاء بأن موسى استخدم مترجما بينه وبين فرعون مصر، وهو الذي نشأ في بيت فرعون


المستشرقون - مخطئين - يدعون أن الهيروغليفية لغة غير سامية، فما هي لغة بني إسرائيل؟
وهل معنى هذا أن موسى كان يكلم فرعون بلغة، ويكلم قومه بلغة أخرى؟
أم إن فرعون كان يعرف لغة بني إسرائيل؟
أم إن لغة الجميع كانت واحدة؟
هذا الإشكال لا يحل إلا إذا اعتبرنا - وهذا ما أثبته البحث السامي المقارن - أن الهيروغليفية لغة سامية
وهذا ما يرفضه المستشرقون لأهداف يهودية، وليسوغ لهم ادعاء أن بناة الأهرام كانوا من العبيد
ولا يستبعد أن يطالبوا مصر بتعويضات، كما هو الحال مع الهولوكوست الهتلري المزعوم



> ولا يتعارض هذا مع الأصول العربية، حيث أن العرب قد سكنت منطقة الجزيرة، والعرب البائدة قد سكنت مناطق شتى من الجزيرة، وانتقل منها من انتقل، وليس الأمر حكرا على اليمن


بارك الله فيك، وهل الجزيرة إلا اليمن؟



> وأما الادعاء بأن الفراعنة ليسوا من أهل مصر أصلا، وأنهم كانوا محتلين، فهذا ادعاء غير وجيه، قال الله تعالى: فَاسْتَخَفَّ قَوْمَهُ فَأَطَاعُوهُ


أترى هذا دليلا كافيا، فضلا عن أن يكون قاطعا؟
وأما صاحب نظرية فرعون العربي فهو د. علي خشيم ولست أنا




> اللهم احفظ بلدنا مصر أمناً آمناً وسائر بلاد المُسلمين


اللهم آمين

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

في الصحيحين عن *أنس* *رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: {**لا تباغضوا ولا تقاطعوا ولا تحاسدوا ولا تدابروا وكونوا عباد الله إخوانا**}.*
وفي صحيح مسلم عن *أبي هريرة* *أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: {**إياكم* *والظن* *فإن* *الظن* *أكذب الحديث* *ولا تحسَّسوا ولا* *تجسَّسوا* *ولا تنافسوا ولا تحاسدوا ولا تباغضوا ولا تدابروا وكونوا عباد الله إخوانا}.*
هذا موضوع -إن شاء الله- مفيد، ولكنْ عليكم بالتَّباحث والتَّلطُّف في الرَّدِّ، والتَّحقّق من المصادر، وسؤال أهل العلم، ولا يَعْجَبْ كلٌّ برأيه، وَدَعُوا القوميَّة فإنّها مُنْتِنَة.
وليس المهمّ أنْ تكون مصر عربيَّة، ولكن المهمّ أنْ تكون مسلمة.

----------


## أسـامة

بارك الله فيك.
بالنسبة للحديث، فقد حسنه صاحب الصنعة وتلميذ الإمام البخاري الإمام الترمذي وقال ما لفظه (وهذا حديث حسن) (6/424) ت الأرنؤوط
وعلى فرض ضعفه، فإنه لا يتشدد في التاريخ، إلا إذا كنت تتبنى منهجا خاصا غير المعمول به عند أهل العلم.

بالنسبة لردك كلام الإمام الطبري حتى يأتي بحديث صحيح، علماء التأريخ لا يسري عليهم مثل هذا الكلام، لأن أصحاب الصنعة أدرى بما فيها وما هو المعلوم والمشهور من الأقوال والحكايات.
ولم يشترط أحد قط على علماء التاريخ أن يسندوا خبرا تاريخيا، والعلماء بهذا الفن تواتر عندهم أن الجودي بناحية الموصل.
فإن كان لديك دليلا يعارض هذا، فهاته بارك الله فيك.

وأما ما ينسب إلى علم الجيولوجيا.. فليتك تحيلني على هذه الأدلة ومراجعها فضلا منك.
وأما التربة فهي التربة حين خلق الله السماوات والأرض، فلم نسمع أنها بدلت أو غيرت، بل هي كما هي من قبل خلق آدم، وأثر الماء والطوفان كان تأثيرا شاملا.
ومجرد التقسيم بأن هذه التربة أقدم وهذه أحدث.. من الكلام الغير متزن، فهل يقول هؤلاء الجيوليجيون أن الله -عز وجل- خلق اليمن قبل باقي الجزيرة؟ وما الدليل؟
كلام لا يستحق عناء النظر أخانا الفاضل.

وأما ما سميته بالدليل اللغوي.. ونسبتَ تلك الصيغ لليمن، وحقيقة الأمر لم أسمع بهذا من قبل. أن يقال هذه صيغة يمنية.
إن كنت تقصد صيغة "عربية" فالعرب ليست يمنية وحسب، إلا إن كنت تنكر وجود العرب الأصول أو العرب البائدة. فهذا شيء آخر.

أخانا العزيز.. 
أظن أن هذا خلطا ما في الصورة الذهنية لكاتب هذا الموضوع. فإنه يصف مصر بأنها يمنية، ويا لها من مضحكة!
لا تنسب البلدان إلى البلدان، إلا إذا كانت مدينة مثلا. فيقال مثلا: مصر اليمنية ومصر المصرية.. إن كان المعني بـ"مصر" مدينة داخل بلد ما.. مثل رفح المصرية ورفح الفلسطينية حاليا، أو صنعاء اليمن وصنعاء دمشق كما في التواريخ.
وأما أن يوصف بلد بآخر.. فهذا قول ساقط.

وأما التعليق على صعيد مصر، فإن نسبة الصعيد على المشهور أنها ترجع لحام بن نوح قديما حتى وحد مينا بين القطرين، ثم امترج الشعب المصري منذ ذلك الحين وحتى هذه اللحظة.
وأما الادعاء بأن أصول الصعيد يمنية.. فهو ادعاء لم يدعيه أحد من قبل، ولا تقوم به قائمة.
علاوة على أن صعيد مصر ليس الغالبية العظمى من الشعب المصري على الإطلاق، فلا أدري من صاحب هذا الخبط والخلط.
وإني لأربأ بك أن تردد مثل هذا الكلام، فإن هذا الكلام ينم عن الجهل العظيم بحال مصر، فإنه إن كلف نفسه بالنظر في عدد السكان في مصر والتوزيع السكاني الجغرافي، لما كان في كلامه مثل هذا الجهل المركب والإطلاقات العشواء التي يكذبها العقل والشرع والواقع.

اللغة الهيروغلوفية لغة ميتة بالكلية، فلا يمكن الاستناد إلى ما قد مات واندثر، وأما حجر رشيد والذي رمز بأنه فك اللغة الهيروغلوفية فإنه محل نقد، وأهل العلم بهذا لهم كلامهم حوله، وليس تخصصي، ولكن هناك أخذ ورد عليه عند أصحاب التخصص.
واللغة العبرية فإنها لم تسلم من النقد هي الأخرى تبعا للحوادث التي حدثت في التاريخ العبراني.

ولكن على جميع الافتراضات.. فإن اللغة تنسب إلى القوم، فإن كانوا من أصل سامي -كما هو الحال مع أهل مصر- فإن اللغة التي يستخدمونها توصف بأنها سامية أيضًا.
بنو إسرائيل ليسوا من أصل أهل مصر، وإنما كانوا فئة مستضعفة تقتل وتشرد في مصر من قِبل الفراعنة الحكام.
وأما بناء الأهرامات، فإن فرعون كان يدعي الألوهية، وكان معبودًا في قومه، ووزرائه كانوا على علم مثل هامان، وبناء الأهرامات فيه أشياء علمية لم يصل إليها أمثال قوم شردوا في الأرض ما بين استضعاف واستحلال وقتل.
فمجرد الادعاء بأن لهم يد في بناء الأهرامات ادعاء سخيف عقلا، لأن الفراعنة كان لديهم علم قوي هندسي وكعلوم التحنيط واستخدام الصبغ الشمعي فتبدو ملابسهم بألوان زاهية حتى الآن.
فمثل هذا.. يحتاج إلى علم ومهارة وتجربة وتكاليف الأبحاث العلمية وغير ذلك.
مع وجود عباد لفرعون يحبون خدمته ويبحثون عنها لرضى الإله المزعوم.
أم الذين يتحدثون في هذا الموضوع ليسوا على خلفية مما يقولون!!

لم أفهم تعليقك:


```
بارك الله فيك، وهل الجزيرة إلا اليمن؟
```

الجزيرة العربية لها حدود جغرافية، فهلا راجعتها أيها الأخ الفاضل!

وأما وصف فرعون.. فإن الله -عز وجل- قال:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: فَاسْتَخَفَّ قَوْمَهُ فَأَطَاعُوهُ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
ولا ينسب رجل إلى غير قومه، خاصة إن كان هذا الرجل في مبلغ الشرف والعظمة في هؤلاء القوم!! وأما قومه فهم أهل مصر!
وبنو إسرائيل كانوا على ديانتهم وكان الاستضعاف مصيرهم، وما كانوا من أهل مصر أصلا، وإنما أتوا إليها. لذا لم يوصفوا بأنهم من قومه!

----------


## أسـامة

> وَدَعُوا القوميَّة فإنّها مُنْتِنَة.
> وليس المهمّ أنْ تكون مصر عربيَّة، ولكن المهمّ أنْ تكون مسلمة.


بارك الله فيك..
هذا الأمر لا يمت بصلة للقومية، ولولا المغالطات الشرعية والتاريخية لما سطرت سطرا في هذا الموضوع.
ولكن الباحث يستخدم كل أسلوب ليصل به إلى مراد معين في ذهنه، وإن تعارض مع الشرع.. وهذا ما لا يمكن السكوت عليه!
ولا أرى أن هذا الموضوع من المواضيع المفيدة، بل إنه يستهلك من أوقاتنا وقواتنا ما لا فائدة من ورائه، فإن استثمرنا أوقاتنا في التعلم والبحث والمطالعة لكان أولى.

وهذه نصيحة أقولها للمتابعين لهذا الموضوع -وما على شاكلته-:
لا تضيعوا أوقاتكم في قراءة ومتابعة مثل هذه المواضيع، ومن اطلع على تفسير آية واحدة من كتاب الله -عز وجل- أو حديث واحد من أحاديث رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وعلم مراد الله أو مراد رسول الله وعمل به لكان خير له في دنياه وأخراه.
وما رجعت لهذا الموضوع إلا للرد على مشاركة الأخ الفاضل. وإلا فالأولى لهذا الموضوع حذفه لركاكة مادته العلمية.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

بارك الله فيك يا أخ
أسامة.

----------


## باحث لغوي

لا بأس يا أخ أسامة
وشكرا لكم جميعا على المرور
والهدف أن تسقط نظرية طه حسين الفرعونية، وقد سقطت والحمدلله، بعلم لا بتعصب
ولعل أحدا يقرأ في الموضوع شيئا جديدا لا يعرفه
وأراك حملتني قولي ونقلي، ولا بأس
وأنصح بقراءة كتاب د. علي خشيم (فرعون العربي)

----------


## حطّام

موضوع جميل, بوركتم.

----------


## الحضرمية

موضوع مهم وشيق استفدت منه كثيرا بغض النظر عن ان مصر يمنية ام غير ذلك 
والاهم ان نفرح بكوننا مسلمين موحدين  ( امة واحدة  ) اساله الثبات لي ولكم على دينه

----------


## أسـامة

الفاضل/ باحث لغوي - بارك الله فيك، واعلم أني أحبك في الله. جمعنا الله على ما يحبه ويرضاه.
وجزاكم الله خيرًا أيها الفضلاء القارئ المليجي - حطام - الحضرمية، نفع الله بكم.

----------


## الإسلامى

> بارك الله فيك.
> بالنسبة للحديث، فقد حسنه صاحب الصنعة وتلميذ الإمام البخاري الإمام الترمذي وقال ما لفظه (وهذا حديث حسن) (6/424) ت الأرنؤوط


اسمحوا لى التدخل ببعض التعليقات المتواضعة 
أخى أسامة بالرغم من كونى أؤيد العديد مما تقول , إلا أنى أذكر لك :
أنه كما هو معروف 
و كما ورد بكلام كثير من العلماء 
و كما بالرسالة المستطرفة للكتاني : فإن العلماء المتقنون لا يعتدون بتصحيح 
الترمذي و الحاكم
فهما متساهلان فى التصحيح  كما هو معروف 
و كذلك أكثر المعاصرين و من سبقهم من المتأخرين 
و الحديث عن تلك النقطة يطول بشدة و لكن يمكنك ببعض البحث بالشبكة 
أن تجد الكتب و المقالات التى تؤكد كل ما سبق

----------


## الإسلامى

> بارك الله فيك.
> 
> وعلى فرض ضعفه، فإنه لا يتشدد في التاريخ، إلا إذا كنت تتبنى منهجا خاصا غير المعمول به عند أهل العلم.


للأسف هذا منهج خاطئ للرواة و المحدثين القدامى 
أيَسُرُهم أن يُكَذَّب النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بسبب كلام قد تساهلوا فى نسبته إليه 
وقد يظهر عدم صحة هذا الكلام ؟! ...
كما ببعض الأحاديث الضعيفة أو المعللة 
( خفية العلة  ربما بسبب التساهل فى روايتها )
 التى تتكلم عن أمور تاريخية غير صحيحة
ظهرت فيما بعد عدم دقتها التاريخية !!!!
فما أسوء هذا التساهل لمن يريد التحقيق و التدقيق
 و كفى بالمرء إثماً أن يحدث بكل ما يسمع 
لذا وجب التحقق فى النقل و الرواية و عدم التساهل حتى فى
 رواية التاريخ و غيره مما ليس من صلب العقيدة او الشريعة

----------


## الإسلامى

> للغة الهيروغلوفية لغة ميتة بالكلية، 
> فلا يمكن الاستناد إلى ما قد مات  واندثر،
>  وأما حجر رشيد والذي رمز بأنه فك اللغة الهيروغلوفية
> فإنه محل نقد،  وأهل العلم بهذا لهم كلامهم حوله،
>  وليس تخصصي، ولكن هناك أخذ ورد عليه عند  أصحاب التخصص


أخى الكريم أسامة 
أين يمكن الإطلاع على هذا النقد  و الخلاف حوله ؟

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

السلام عليكم يا أهل مصر 
هل سمعتم أم قرأتم أن قوماً من الفراعنة كانوا عرباً من العرب البائدة ؟ يسمون العمالقة , من أبناء عمالق    

ومنهم فرعون موسى ويسمى : الوليد بن مصعب 
وزوجته وهي : آسية بنت مزاحم 

العرب البائدة أي المنقرضة : كعاد ، وثمود ، وجرهم وغيرها

----------


## أسـامة

بارك الله فيك أخانا "الإسلامي".
أولا بالنسبة لي.. فإني لا أضع الترمذي والحاكم في تصنيف واحد، بل كل واحد منهما على حدى.
وأما بالنسبة لتحسين الإمام الترمذي لهذا الحديث، فإنه قد حسنه بما ترجح عنده، وقد لا يترجح عندنا.
فهناك من ضعف الحديث، والتضعيف لوجود راو يخشى من تدليسه. والحديث خرجه الإمام أحمد أيضا. ولا يوجد به نكارة.
والعمل بالحديث الضعيف ليس معناه العمل بالموضوع والمكذوب والمختلق. فالضعف على درجات. فإن كان الحديث ضعيف جدًا فإنه لا يعمل به.. وما دون ذلك من باب أولى.
وهذا أمر معروف في مناهج الأئمة.
وأما الكلام حول حجر رشيد، فأهل مكة أدرى بشعابها.. ولست من المهتمين به، فيمكنك الرجوع إلى أصحاب التخصص ولن تعدم الفائدة.

ـــ

أخانا الكريم رضا.. بارك الله فيك.
في الإسرائيليات الكثير من القصص حول العمالقة والقصص الملفقة المزعومة.
والأصل عندنا أن آدم -عليه السلام- كان طوله 60 ذراعا، والخلق في نقص، في الأعمار والأجساد.
وعلى كلٍ: تلك أمة قد خلت.

----------


## باحث لغوي

> الفاضل/ باحث لغوي - بارك الله فيك، واعلم أني أحبك في الله. جمعنا الله على ما يحبه ويرضاه.
>   .


وفيك بارك أخي الكريم، وأحبك الذي أحببتني له
وسأغض الطرف عن تقليلك من شأن الموضوع، فضلا عن دعوتك لحذفه
واليوم فقط عرفتُ شيئا جديدا
فأدعوك والمارة لقراءة كتاب (تاريخ الشرق القديم) للدكتور أحمد فخري
وهو مصري مثلك، وأستاذ في الآثار المصرية واليمنية
وهو صاحب هذه النظرية، وهو يقول إن بلاد (بونت) - التي ينحدر منها المصريون القدامى - هي اليمن
وكنت أظن أنه اكتشاف، فإذا أنا مسبوق إليه
وشي آخر، وهو كتاب (جغرافية التوراة في جزيرة الفراعنة) لأحمد عيد - وهو مصري أيضا - 
وكتابه - كما قرأت - موثق بالنقوش، وهو منشور في مصر 1996
وقد توصل إلى أن أصل الفراعنة من العماليق، أما أنا فسأسعى للحصول عليه إن شاء الله
ومرة أخرى العماليق من اليمن وهم بقايا عاد وثمود اليمنيتان، قال تعالى
 {وَاذْكُرْ أَخَا عَادٍ إِذْ أَنذَرَ قَوْمَهُ بِالْأَحْقَافِ  }الأحقاف21 وقد قال المفسرون إنها واد باليمن
وهي - إلى اليوم - في حضرموت، وبها تسمت جامعة هناك
وأرجو من كل من مر هنا فقط أن يكتب في جوجل (أصل الفراعنة من اليمن)
وسيرى العجب، كما رأيت أنا

----------


## أسـامة

> وقد توصل إلى أن أصل الفراعنة من العماليق
> وسترى العجب، كما رأيت أنا


وهذه دعوة للاطلاع على العمالقة وأخبارهم، وستجدها في الإسرائليات.. مثل قصص الأنبياء للثعلبي. لتعلم مغزى هذه القصص، وهذه خطوة تسبق الإثبات أو النفي على حدٍ سواء.
وأما العجب.. فإنك ستراه بعينيك.
ودمتم بخير.

----------


## الإسلامى

> بارك الله فيك أخانا "الإسلامي".
> والعمل بالحديث الضعيف ليس معناه العمل بالموضوع والمكذوب والمختلق.
>  فالضعف على درجات.
>  فإن كان الحديث ضعيف جدًا فإنه لا يعمل به.. وما دون ذلك من باب أولى.
> وهذا أمر معروف في مناهج الأئمة.
> .


سامحهم الله على هذا التساهل
حتى العمل بالرواية التى ليست شديدة الضعف 
قد يؤدى إلى تكذيبه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
فهو لم يثبت عنه بشكل قاطع قول أو فعل ما
فإذا ظهر عدم دقة المعلومة الواردة بتلك الرواية فإلى من سينسب الجهل أو الكذب ؟!

يا أخى الفاضل هذا النهج شديد الخطورة لأنه سيفتح الطريق 
أمام أعداء الإسلام و غيرهم .. إما للطعن فى النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أو فى السنة و صحتها
هذا إن لم يكونوا قد إستغلوه من قبل !!
التساهل لا يأتى بخير أبداً .... و بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

بارك الله فيكم
استفت من عرضكم القيم، جزاكم الله خيرا
أعجبتني كلمتك الأخيرة...بحبك يا مصر
دمت.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> سامحهم الله على هذا التساهل
> حتى العمل بالرواية التى ليست شديدة الضعف 
> قد يؤدى إلى تكذيبه





> يا أخى الفاضل هذا النهج شديد الخطورة لأنه سيفتح الطريق 
> أمام أعداء الإسلام و غيرهم ..


الأخ الإسلامي.
أخشى أنك تتحرَّج مما لا حرج فيه.
كما سبق لك في التعليق على أمر القراءات  هنا 
لعلك بحاجة أكثر إلى توسيع دائرة معارفك .... وتلك نصيحة من أخ محب.

----------

